# 2015 Rogue Touch Screen Display Question



## toosensitive (Oct 2, 2015)

I just recently noticed that if I press the screen with my finger on the top right part of the screen the screen moves inward i.e its not solid. The bottom corners are solid. Anyone else notice this 'give'. Just want to know if this is normal?

Thanks,


----------



## azjake (Sep 1, 2015)

My 2015 Rogue does not have this problem (the screen is solid on all 4 corners). Suggest you take it back to dealer.


----------

